# Dressage stallion suggestions



## JustBreathe (25 February 2014)

I'm new here and this is my first post, I know this has been done before but after searching, it comes up with alot of stallions that I don't want to use!

I have a new mare who has bred several lovely foals to various different stallions in the past but this year will be the first year that I have bred from her. 

She is by Jazz, so need to stay clear of anything with Jazz in the bloodlines, preferably not Sandro Hit too close, and probably not DiMaggio.

She is quite small, about 16hh, good bone, great walk and canter and her foals all seem to have a good trot. She is a lovely mare but the stallion needs to have a good temperament and probably not too chunky. 

Budget is pretty big, but not a Totilas budget!!

I'm looking to breed my next dressage horse, so hoping it is quite special, but also don't mind using a young unproven stallion, as I feel she passes on alot to her foals. I would like a black foal preferably, but choosing the right stallion is more important.

Thank you for any ideas


----------



## TheMule (25 February 2014)

Negro


----------



## Partoow (26 February 2014)

I see Rhodium has just been leased to Ben in Scotland . ( ferro x G Ramiro z Voltaire ) I also like woodlander Super Tramp ( they are having some stallion training viewing day at woodlander so worth a look as there is the power house that is Va Va Woom) Proven competition stallion bloodline ( temperament and proven stock) woodcroft Garuda K .


----------



## HeresHoping (26 February 2014)

I was going to say Armani, but he has Jazz lines.  How about Fidertanz?  His babies seem sweet on the ground and very trainable.


----------



## Oscar (26 February 2014)

I don't think you can beat DeNiro or Don Schufro if you want to add real GP potential and rideability.


----------



## HBM1 (26 February 2014)

I love De Niro, I have also never seen  a poor foal by Don Ricoss


----------



## Cluny (26 February 2014)

I really rate Don Schufro but he is not cheap!  Also Woodlander Supertramp, but it really does depend on your mares strengths and weaknesses.  I am using Serano Gold on my mare this year, but he's by Sandro Hit, so no good for you.  What about Wenkenstern (by Weltmeyer) he's standing at Trevoulter Barton Stud in Cornwall (Kerensa also has the lovely Woodlander Igor and Woodlander Santana).  

http://www.tbstud.com/stallions.html


----------



## nomis (27 February 2014)

Partoow said:



			I see Rhodium has just been leased to Ben in Scotland . ( ferro x G Ramiro z Voltaire ) I also like woodlander Super Tramp ( they are having some stallion training viewing day at woodlander so worth a look as there is the power house that is Va Va Woom) Proven competition stallion bloodline ( temperament and proven stock) woodcroft Garuda K .
		
Click to expand...

Be careful of Rhodium.  There is obviously a reason why he was not a popular stallion in Holland.  He is known for producing horses with difficult characters, hence why there are not a lot in the sport.

Here is a discussion about him recently - http://www.bokt.nl/forums/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=1771101

Its in Dutch but basically saying that he was not known for giving rideable horses.  It does make you wonder why the owners daughter of 16 who only 4 months ago was reported on Eurodressage to be competing the stallion, only for him to come to Scotland some four months later without having been competed by her?

I am not saying the stallion is not good.  He is a beautiful horse and is fully Approved KWPN, but I would think carefully about the kind of mare you put to him, and the mare being by Jazz I would think that this would not be an easy combination when the stallion does not give rideable horses.


----------



## JustBreathe (27 February 2014)

Thanks for the replies so far. 

I like De Niro, Negro and Don Schufro! They were on my list, but maybe slightly over budget. What about their progeny as a Sire? 

I like Everdale (Lord Leatherdale x Negro), but I'm worried he will add too much height to her. I'm only little so don't really want to breed a 17hh horse! He apparently has a really good temperament.

The other one that is on my list and I really like is Tolegro (Totilas x Krack C x Ferro), but as this is his first year covering I don't know whether to risk it or not. 

Any ideas ?


----------



## Lgd (27 February 2014)

Have a look at Mooiman (Flemmingh x Roemer). 

I've bred three by him, sadly lost one as a foal but have an 8yo mare and 4yo stallion by him.

Both very trainable and super temperament and movement to die for. Mum is 7/8 TB and competed to Inter I. I bred to get more elevation in the paces.


this is the filly I lost :-(

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150208094292978&l=84fb52935d

The oldest one aged 6yo, she has thrown back to her pony g-gdam and is 15.2hh on her tiptoes

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151149668537978&l=dc10a2a8f2

This is the rising 4yo in hand taken about 2 weeks ago. I'm expecting him to make about 16hh as currently standing around 15.3hh

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152184871647978&l=d5bb4f595c


----------



## vanrim (28 February 2014)

Have you considered Florencio? He isn't too tall, is Grand Prix and is high on the German breed rankings. He also produced the outstanding stallion Charmeur when crossed with a Jazz mare so this is obviously a good cross. He isn't black though sorry.


----------



## JustBreathe (28 February 2014)

vanrim said:



			Have you considered Florencio? He isn't too tall, is Grand Prix and is high on the German breed rankings. He also produced the outstanding stallion Charmeur when crossed with a Jazz mare so this is obviously a good cross. He isn't black though sorry.
		
Click to expand...

I had considered him, but Charmeur has quite a character on him. He's a cracking stallion but as I'm an amateur I don't know if breeding something that could end up like him is a good idea. If it's a colt I would have been quite interested him keeping him entire. 

My list is getting bigger not smaller. I have added Florencio as it could be pretty special actually.

Thoughts on Danciano ? I like the DeNiro x Rotspon but worried he might be too big.

There is a black pattern on the ones I like. But I want to make the right decision more than the colour!


----------



## vanrim (1 March 2014)

Yes you are right about the character actually! I don't think you can go wrong with DeNiro or Rotspon bloodlines. My own personal recommendation _ although not black - is Diamond Hit. I used him on a 16hh mare and I got a fantastic filly now 4. She is about 16.1 1/2 so not too big but by God she can move and has all the makings of a Grand Prix horse. Diamond Hit is by Don Schufro is about 16.2 1/2, very high on the german breed rankings and if you Google him you won't find anything bad about him or the temperaments of his offspring. Sandy Phillips used him on her International mare Lara and stands the stallion offspring. Richard Davison has a Diamond Hit out of international mare Ballysare Royale, Jacky Stolper rides Der Schufro (by Diamond Hit) at Grand Prix. The Hawtins Stud had a Diamond Hit that was third in the young horse championship at the BD Nationals last year. Maria Griffin's very successful DJ is by Diamond Hit. I have just looked at a video of Danciano and really like him and the way he moves but he is tall. In my opinion he moves MUCH better than Tolegro who just doesn't do it for me although I love Totilas.  Have you looked at Desperados, again by De Niro and an Olympic Team medal winner. Or Don Frederico again a hugely successful sire.


----------



## JustBreathe (1 March 2014)

I'm not a personal fan of Diamond Hit, nothing against him but have ridden a few and they do nothing for me. They are all lovely though, just not for me! 

I now agree about Tolegro...I think I like him because of all the hype, and actually having just seen the ridden video of him I'm not convinced, and actually the bloodlines allbeit good, I don't know if the X would work at all. I was a bit dissapointed with the ridden video, and for me there are better.

I would actually quite like to use a young stallion with good bloodlines, as I want to move forward and feel that the mare being "old" she needs a more modern stallion.

I know I said about not wanting something too tall, but Danciano got a 9.75 for his rideability, so despite being tall I think it wouldn't be too bad. I'm only not wanting something too big as I had a 17.2hh Sandro Hit and he had a very long back which I struggled to keep together. I'm riding at 17.1hh mare at the moment and don't have any problems keeping her together, so maybe I should stop worrying about size, and go for good temperament and rideability.

I really like Danciano, I think he is my favourite for her at the moment. 

Hmm...still lots to think about though!


----------



## Four Seasons (3 March 2014)

Would not combine Rhodium to Jazz blood, Rhodium's are very touchy and have awkward characters, at least the ones I have met and have rode.

First stallion I thought of was Netto. Half brother of Valegero, very charming horse!
http://www.vanolsthorses.com/en/stallions/netto/

Even better than Everdale is Lord Leatherdale himself, think that would be a good choice!


----------

